# Batch-Datei für Drag & Drop Datei kopieren - Möglich?



## zyntex (15. April 2012)

*Batch-Datei für Drag & Drop Datei kopieren - Möglich?*

Nabend zusammen,
ich möchte gerne ein kleines Programm schreiben, welches es mir ermöglicht eine Datei (*.xml) per Drag & Drop in eine Fenster zu ziehen (Programmfenster) und diese dann in ein, vorher im Programm festgelegtes Verzeichnis zu kopieren.

Ist das per Batch möglich oder müsste ich dann schon auf C zurück greifen?


----------



## XT1024 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Batch-Datei für Drag & Drop Datei kopieren - Möglich?*


```
copy %1 C:\xy\
```
Kopiert die auf der .CMD abgelegte Datei nach *C:\xy\*, klappt so allerdings nur mit einer Datei. (ich bin jetzt nicht so der batch Freund )
Reicht das schon?


----------



## zyntex (15. April 2012)

*AW: Batch-Datei für Drag & Drop Datei kopieren - Möglich?*

Das ist schon mal super, wäre Perfekt wenn man die Datei halt in ein Fenster statt auf das Icon zieht damit man noch einen kleinen Text dazu schreiben kann (im Fenster dann).


----------



## XT1024 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Batch-Datei für Drag & Drop Datei kopieren - Möglich?*



zyntex schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal super, wäre Perfekt wenn man die Datei halt in ein Fenster statt auf das Icon zieht damit man noch einen kleinen Text dazu schreiben kann (im Fenster dann).


 Was soll mit diesem Text dann passieren?
Aber sehr viel mehr wird mit batch da wohl nicht gehen


----------



## zyntex (15. April 2012)

*AW: Batch-Datei für Drag & Drop Datei kopieren - Möglich?*

Nur ein kleiner Introtext, der einfach sagt "Hey zieht die Datei hier rein und sie wird nach XYZ kopiert."


----------



## <BaSh> (15. April 2012)

*AW: Batch-Datei für Drag & Drop Datei kopieren - Möglich?*

Bath Dateien können meines Wissens nach nicht auf die Interaktion per Drag&Drop reagieren. Dazu solltest du dir C#,C++ o.ä. anschauen.


----------



## XT1024 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Batch-Datei für Drag & Drop Datei kopieren - Möglich?*



zyntex schrieb:


> Nur ein kleiner Introtext, der einfach sagt "Hey zieht die Datei hier rein und sie wird nach XYZ kopiert."


 Wenn ein offenes Fenster gefordert ist, muss wohl etwas anderes her. So gehts ja auch, ist aber nicht so dekorativ :lol:



			
				;4133790 schrieb:
			
		

> Bath Dateien können meines Wissens nach nicht auf die  Interaktion per Drag&Drop reagieren. Dazu solltest du dir C#,C++  o.ä. anschauen.


Dateien können das   aber eine Interaktion mit dem Fenster geht AFAIK nicht.  Waurm sollte es auch? Eine batch Datei soll eine Folge von Befehlen  abarbeiten und mehr nicht.

-- Ich bin für Korrekturen natürlich offen.



Wieder etwas gelernt: es gibt da doch etwas.


```
:START
@echo off
echo [COLOR=lime]Datei hier ablegen. Zum beenden "Ende" eingeben.
set /p var=%1

if %var% == [COLOR=red]Ende GoTo :ENDE

echo on
copy %var% [COLOR=magenta]c:\xy\@echo off

GOTO :START

:ENDE
```
So besser 
Den grünen und roten Text kann man je nach Vorlieben anpassen.
Edit heute Morgen: Und den Pfad in Magenta natürlich auch


----------

